# New Pics - December 21, 2008



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are some new pics from today. Most were taken at the duck pond, but some are of pigeons and doves that you will also see in the threads where they have been discussed.

http://www.rims.net/2008Dec21

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks for the pictures. I have been missing them!  Loved the "scenic" one especially where the waterfowl are running for food and pigeons flying in overhead. That was pretty cute too where the waterfowl is running to the people on the bench.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Loved your pictures Terry. I'm amazed at the variety of ducks and geese that are at the pond.

That baby Peeps is definitely a looker. Watch out, George will want that one for his recessive red program.  What a beautiful color.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, thanks for the pictures. I have been missing them!  Loved the "scenic" one especially where the waterfowl are running for food and pigeons flying in overhead. That was pretty cute too where the waterfowl is running to the people on the bench.


I'm glad you enjoyed the new pics, Maggie. I just haven't had the time or the heart to post pics like I used to. Maybe I'll get back to the picture taking after the holidays.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> That baby Peeps is definitely a looker. Watch out, George will want that one for his recessive red program.  What a beautiful color.
> 
> Margaret


 I hadn't thought of that, Margaret! YIKES! Of course if George wanted this little one, I would surely let him have the youngster once it's self feeding.

Glad you enjoyed the photos. We always have lots and lots of beautiful migratory birds at the duck pond at this time of year.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great variety of birds you have at the pond. They are all beautiful and they look so healthy.
I loved the turtles too.
Hope your rescues will all recover.

Great pics, Thanks.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful variety of creatures you have at the duck pond. 

Pierre looks like quite the character and Baby Peeps is definitely a gorgeous red head.

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pretty place there at the pond....who does those webish looking feet go to...Ive never seen feet like that before....

never mind it's the coots feet..I just enlarged it and read....that is very cool.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Your so lucky to live next to such a beautiful place with such a big variety of birds! 
The geese are wonderful, I love geese- not quite as much as I love pigeons... Of course! I have some wonderful photos of wildfowl I must post them sometime!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, everyone!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the green eye shadow on the American Wigeon! They have such interesting feathers.

Nice to see all the birds enjoying the sun! (Mmmm, sun, warm....I vaguely remember that!)

What an elegant bill/beak on that injured American Coot. Interesting close-up of his foot.

Pierre has really intricate markings on his wings - could make for some cute babies.

Baby Peeps has beautiful deep color. Should be gorgeous as an adult!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Love the green eye shadow on the American Wigeon! They have such interesting feathers.
> 
> Nice to see all the birds enjoying the sun! (Mmmm, sun, warm....I vaguely remember that!)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Terri! Your "eagle eye" seems to have caught the details as usual! Thanks for looking!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Baby Peeps Is A BIG Little Bird Now ..*

Baby Peeps started eating on his/her own two days ago .. what a smart little pij this one is! Also drinking well on his/her own .. I just ADORE this little bird! It's a beauty and the "weaning" went so easy .. the baby just figured it all out on its own.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How sweet they are when they start figuring things out. 
Good for you, one less to hand feed.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Baby Peeps started eating on his/her own two days ago .. what a smart little pij this one is! Also drinking well on his/her own .. I just ADORE this little bird! It's a beauty and the "weaning" went so easy .. the baby just figured it all out on its own.
> 
> Terry


How wonderful to have such an easy " rehab baby." Can't wait to see a big bird pic of him/her. Are you going to keep him/her?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

An easy rehab baby - must be a late Christmas present.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, Baby Peeps will be a keeper. S/he is way too tame to release, and I have no others quite as young that I could put him/her with. Don't want to release this one anyway .. 

Terry


----------

